# Awesome!! lol



## Tess (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 14, 2013)

Holy [email protected]! :<


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats pretty cool. 
I wonder if it's lighted.


----------



## Tess (Nov 14, 2013)

I want one!!  Bad!!!! Thats my wine rack!!!


----------



## Tess (Nov 14, 2013)

You could LED light it but I think the light is coming from the big big windows. If the bottles where empty. I want mine full of Holiday cheer


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 14, 2013)

Now that's a bottle tree!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, lord, I *want* one. Does that make me shallow?


----------



## Tess (Nov 14, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, lord, I *want* one. Does that make me shallow?



As a puddle  No, Im just messin. This took a lot of work and thought! I want one!!! I want it bad so I guess Im shallow too lol


----------



## Tess (Nov 14, 2013)

I bet this is at some winery somewhere!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 14, 2013)

Tess said:


> As a puddle  No, Im just messin. This took a lot of work and thought! I want one!!! I want it bad so I guess Im shallow too lol



Do you know where it is from?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 14, 2013)

That picture had been around a long time and shows up on here every year.


----------



## Tess (Nov 15, 2013)

No I dont. Dan, its new to us. You should have made one by now. Im sure you could fill it lol


----------



## Tess (Nov 15, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> That picture had been around a long time and shows up on here every year.



About Christmas Time? lol.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry Tess, I love the tree but way too much work. It's not putting it up, but I hate putting decorations away.I can bet you they didn't use used bottles. Ibglowin also posts a beautiful picture of a vineyard filled with lights on vines. I enjoy seeing all Christmas pictures again each year!


----------



## DoodleBug (Nov 15, 2013)

Now that is what I call a MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## bkisel (Nov 15, 2013)

Certainly would be less of a fire hazard than a traditional Christmas tree.


----------

